# Leaky Gas (LG) and fecal odor after bowel movment



## malba (Aug 2, 2019)

To be honest, I don't know when this problem leagy of gas started. I always had pimple problems, so I took antibiotics for a long time to deal with it almost 3 years taking it between intervals. At the time I was warned that this was not good for my stomach, but I didn't listen. Six months ago I started working in a factory, that's when I discovered that I suffered from gas leakag because people started walking away or making jokes.

So, I went to a proctologist, did endoscopy and anorectal manometry. At endoscopy it showed stool stuck early in the large intestine. And in Anorectal Manometry my score when anus at rest 38.5 mmHg, the ideal would be between 40 ~ 80. Anus tight 104.5, the ideal would be 150 - 250 .To my age 24 years old this score is too low Doctor said. According to him with exercises this can be "reversible". Have any of you taken this exam yet? Please let me know your score. I really recommend this exam if your in doubt about your anus strenght.

What I find strange is that I have a lot of gas all day. After breakfast I have gas. After lunch I have gas. only improve a letter after bowel movement.Doctor prescribed me digestive enzyme and a laxativ,but not improvet at all. I will return august/05 for consult.


----------

